# Just bought a 76 datsun 620, need some help/advice



## everlastingboost (Oct 11, 2006)

Hello my name is Kevin. I just bought a 76 truck, i think it's a great little truck! Like the title says i'm looking for some resources. Is there any place to get body panels for these trucks anymore? I need a drivers side door, both fenders, the hood as well as the floor boards(rust sucks haha). I also am wondering about the brakes, they are pretty much shot. I was wondering if there is any disk brake conversion or anything of that sort for the front? It also needs new suspension in the rear. I believe it's just air shocks, is there any aftermarket items available. The front of the vehicle looks to be lowered, i was thinking of lowering the rear as well. I'll have more pics up tomorrow. Here's some the previous owner took. 

Cheers,
Kevin.


----------



## davido (Aug 23, 2004)

OEM Surplus--720 Truck

where are you located? this guy has alot of stuff.

Datsun 620 Pickup Truck ,¡|The 620 Resource|¡,

1974 Datsun 620 Pickup


----------



## everlastingboost (Oct 11, 2006)

great thanks for the links! I'm in colorado. I need alot of body panels, any good info. I can't find crap besides some place in Taiwan!


----------

